# RLS or TLS?



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> The music in the rls vid friggin sux!!!



Well then that settles the debate right there don't it?!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You guys never saw the original TLS website or videos. arty:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Even though the music blows...
RLS, 100 bux + wedges don't go bad
TLS, 600 bux

Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I need to do a you tube video for you punks:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Well then that settles the debate right there don't it?!


But we have a $500 gap here.........


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

but the music............


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

At this point, Angus can not recomend it so between that and the music I will not use it. I don't know when I would be able to afford the tls... it will probably happen when I have to transfer the cost to an anal customer, LOL. If TLS was smart they would quick mail it to me to advertise in my bathroom thread :woot:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Or you could buy it.....:laughing: :jester:

There was a time a few years ago before Pearl became involved that the TLS was pretty affordable....even with the more expensive gun. Actually, they were giving the gun away for free.

Those days are over. :sad:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Or you could buy it.....:laughing: :jester:
> 
> There was a time a few years ago before Pearl became involved that the TLS was pretty affordable....even with the more expensive gun. Actually, they were giving the gun away for free.
> 
> Those days are over. :sad:


Let me know if the RLS straps improve...


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

A little birdie just called me. there is a special coming out soon with the TLS. Dont want to post the facts would rather they come here and post. But there is a promo getting ready to happen I jusy got off the phone with someone:whistling:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> A little birdie just called me. there is a special coming out soon with the TLS. Dont want to post the facts would rather they come here and post. But there is a promo getting ready to happen I jusy got off the phone with someone:whistling:whistling


You didn't even say good bye.....:shifty:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Just watched the video for TLS ...............................Again.

Seems as though a standard gun could be easily modified....................................


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

But does the cost of the TLS vs the RLS pay off at the end of the job? Can you tell that much of a difference in lippage in the two products? Speed and ease of use? Are the guns a set tension or manual so you won't break the straps?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have not played with TLS extensively but I don't hear any complaints from those that do use it.

I can say RLS is no slower. The RLS guns are adjustable for tension.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Alfred Einstein said:


> But does the cost of the TLS vs the RLS pay off at the end of the job? Can you tell that much of a difference in lippage in the two products? Speed and ease of use? Are the guns a set tension or manual so you won't break the straps?


I have used both systems and by far the TLS is they way to go. LATICRETE and MAPEI are specing it along with some commercial applications are specing it as well. They both have the cons and they both have thier pros. the TLS was designed by one of a tile setter so to me that means more than a engineer just trying to make something and make it go boom.

Speed well when trying everything for the first time weather its a saw or a anything. Its slow to get going but once you figure your trick its fast and easy. Soaking the straps the night before helps. Same as preloading the caps on the straps.

The gun has a tension knob on the back of it. I can take pictures of the gun if needed. I am quoting a large floor right now using the system. And will need 2 extra guns. The floor is 3200 ft of a 6x24 tile wood. I only have the use of one gun so maybe it this job gets nailed down and I get finshed I can pass it on.:whistling:whistling


Everytool has its place and purpose. Its a specialty tool by far. But it does have its adavantages.:thumbup:


Angus I didn say goodbye either I am trying to hook them in to a seat here. They play in the other pool. dont want to post names:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

What's the "other pool"???


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

There is another pool?

NONSENSE!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't worry above any other pool. Opie has tourettes.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Don't worry above any other pool. Opie has tourettes.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Tourettes is the funniest DYSFUNCTION!!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

gee i feel the love....:clap::clap:


I do have sideaffect from my two strokes I had too by the way


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I need a smaller pic. That is too big for my screen.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Tourettes is the funniest DYSFUNCTION!!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


YOU jackwagon................that is so funny


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I have the RLS. I dont do tile full time, so I wasnt ready to drop the big coin on the TLS. In the beginning of the first project, I did snap several straps. You'll learn quickly how to set the tool properly. Also, just relying on the tool to pull the tiles tight may pull the low one out of the thinset. I honestly dont think it's a huge issue, since we're barely talking a 16th or so, but the straps are a little delicate, so you risk snapping them. Give the high tile a light push down as you squeeze the tool handle and the straps dont break. 

I know it sounds like a pain in the ass, but it quickly becomes second nature.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

good post alex. They all think I am a TLS junkie. But like I told them every new tool takes a few to get use to then you will speed up with it.:clap::clap:


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

I used the LASH system a month or so ago, on a honed quartzite floor. The HO was pissed that she couldn't use the bathroom while the thinset set up. I know, she would have been off of the floor regardless, but... Has anyone used either system with Rapidset? I didn't dare try to remove the clips too soon, as it seemed to me that there was a lot of pressure involved during the kicking-process of removal.


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

would you guys use either one of these systems on 15,000 sqft of open setting on 12x12 porcelain or ceramic?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

depends on the joint size???? if its a 3/16 NO . If its a tight joint YES.



Bottom line is this about the TLS. Three years ago when it hit if everyone then would have invested in the gun and caps you would only be buying straps now.:whistling:whistling


I also spoke to someone high up with TLS and have asked them to come join the party for say:clap::clap:


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

3/16 will be the size, so thank ya!

And I am excited to hear more about the product from someone high up.

Gee I havent been a part of this forum for hardly no time and have already learned about a bunch of new products I would have never heard about!

and to think I gave up facebook because I was spending too much time on it... now you guys got me on here.  lol... and I even have the app on my iphone! I may be addicted lol


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

josh to let ya know if ya add me on facebook I have alot of contacts on thier as well


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

what is your name on there. Ill reactivate it and add you. Mine is joshua brian webb


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

the job I sold this am. Needs approx 5 buckets of straps at 600 bucks a pop. And I need to order more caps. But a little birdie told me about a promo going on


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

hope ya make your money back! lol what kind of flooring going down?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

6x24 tile that looks like wood. I made my money back by speed and I will get more work from it. The floor is about 4200 ft


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

havent had the pleasure of installing any of it!

have you installed any leather flooring before?


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

Before I forget, I was watching the Raimondi video and noticed the installer on some kind of roller... Ever used such a thing when installing? Seems like it wouldn't be too bad of an idea... I do like my set of Proknees though:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Alfred Einstein said:


> Before I forget, I was watching the Raimondi video and noticed the installer on some kind of roller... Ever used such a thing when installing? Seems like it wouldn't be too bad of an idea... I do like my set of Proknees though:thumbup:


To each their own. I won't not use a rolling cart for any residential remodel job. But for some large, like commercial and you were doing nothing but setting tile all day.....sure.


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking Angus. Got a pretty big job coming up that is wide open and have already had the knee drained twice from wrestling and jiu jitsu! trying to take care of these puppies and the easiest thing on them!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Alfred Einstein said:


> Thats what I was thinking Angus. Got a pretty big job coming up that is wide open and have already had the knee drained twice from wrestling and jiu jitsu! trying to take care of these puppies and the easiest thing on them!


I'm in the same boat... had my knee drained and my right ear a couple times, that hurts!!!


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

At least the needles are small lol

Never got cauliflower ear though. Is it sad I wanted it?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

look what the mail man dropped off>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>yeah buddy the bill gates of leveling systems:whistling:whistling


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheater...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> look what the mail man dropped off>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>yeah buddy the bill gates of leveling systems:whistling:whistling


Just dont squeege those around the room. Just kidding...


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

for everyone out there BEWARE and a sprindfield armory sub 9 mm fits in the gun holster.........I have almost several times pulled out the wrong gun to lock down straps


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> bill gates of leveling systems



Don't you mean the Steve Jobs of leveling systems. Ya know, the more _expensive_ one? :laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

he probably has to tile bill gates and steve jobs houses to break even on all that:whistling


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Bummer! I called MWT today and informed RLS is not in stock and they have not received any since July from Italy. No word when the next shipment will be.
I wanted to try it and compare with TLS qnd save some, well forget about that!
Called GrandQuartz and got some discount and free shipment,but gotta pay state tax as they have a branch in TX.
Maybe opie has some for sale at discount prices


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Your better off that you paid the state tax... most don't realize that when you purchase online and not pay tax can hurt you... its called, "Use Tax" in which it is your responsibility to do the paperwork on your own and pay the tax. 
A friend of mine didn't know of this and the irs popped him for $2,600 bux...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You snooze, you lose.....


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

angus242 said:


> You snooze, you lose.....


Now I know where all the stock is!
Italy is next after Greece and I guess it effects worldwide!


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Your better off that you paid the state tax... most don't realize that when you purchase online and not pay tax can hurt you... its called, "Use Tax" in which it is your responsibility to do the paperwork on your own and pay the tax.
> A friend of mine didn't know of this and the irs popped him for $2,600 bux...


I think that depends on the state, how aggressive are they, for PA no surprise,when I was shipping materials to PA from Canada, I remember,I had received letters demanding state tax.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

still kick'n ass with TLS

i wonder at what point is there a discount offered on straps. I bet the few of us using TLS could band together and do a group buy.

anyone have knowledge on something like this?


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

world llc said:


> still kick'n ass with TLS
> 
> i wonder at what point is there a discount offered on straps. I bet the few of us using TLS could band together and do a group buy.
> 
> anyone have knowledge on something like this?


Don't know.....but I'm in! I understand charging out the ass for caps and the gun! But the straps? Come on! It should cost $15 a bucket!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

RLS still way cheaper!!!!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Or just lay your thinset flat on a flat substrate...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Or use RLS so I can lay tile a lot faster and still have it be flat!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Or use RLS so I can lay tile a lot faster and still have it be flat!


I totally stole that pic for FB...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The basket sold me :laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Any words from our site sponsors? Even via PM if need be....

How many of us are there? The few, the proud, the balling!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

world llc said:


> Any words from our site sponsors? Even via PM if need be....
> 
> How many of us are there? The few, the proud, the balling!


Daniel from Stone Tooling offers an additional discount if you call him and order direct.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh great, I just did a 600 stone tool order last week!

They accidently sent me a full unit of spectralock when it should have been a comercial unit... I sent an email and they had it corrected and sent out immediatly!

I'm sure if we could get a few grand in orders together something much better could be done...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Or everyone could switch to RLS or LASH and protest the price...:whistling


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Or everyone could switch to RLS or LASH and protest the price...:whistling


With all the leveling systems, you would think they would be more competitive for market share, the price is not even close!

And do professional setters actually use LASH? It looks like a joke...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

world llc said:


> It looks like a joke...


It is.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

world llc said:


> With all the leveling systems, you would think they would be more competitive for market share, the price is not even close!
> 
> And do professional setters actually use LASH? It looks like a joke...


It's made for guys that do their own bathroom once in their life and ask every stupid question known to man on Contractor Talk trying to save a buck.

See here's mine: :laughing:










I still don't understand why the bottom is dished...it was a real battle to keep a 1/16th inch grout joint and it's a pain to clear enough space for the clip when you want to finish another day.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I still don't understand why the bottom is dished...


It's so you can level ungauged tiles.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Splanation if'n ya need it.. 
http://ciaotile.com/2008/07/10/semi-gauged-gauged-and-un-gauged-tile/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> Splanation if'n ya need it..
> http://ciaotile.com/2008/07/10/semi-gauged-gauged-and-un-gauged-tile/


Thanks, I figured it as much. I even remember a time a tile setter was laying some ungauged tile and was swearing up and down...something to the effect of "cheap fvcking ****, it's a 1/4" at one and end and 1/2 at the other"...he didn't realize the homeowner was standing behind him...:laughing:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

We just got a flyer delivered to our shop from Durox Canada.........$780 ****ing dollars for the starter kit are you kidding me...........$120 for the Rls starter kit.........settle down Tuscan......


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, I have a rather large amount of floor and wall tile coming up real soon, that could turn into a **** (er. bunch) load of floor before it's all said and done, and am looking at investing in a leveling system. 
I really like the TLS but between the cost and having to use the gun to snap of the straps, as opposed to just kicking them, I just don't see going with that one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

For the sake of conversation how does that Tornado system work? Does it twist the tiles when you crank the rings down?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

My friends from RTC let me try a pre-release version and I didn't like it at all. They have said that changes were made and I have no reason to doubt them, However, without trying it, I can't say for sure.

Problem is with any leveling system, you have an investment with the wedges, caps and changing over is not always worth it.

I have too big of an investment into RLS so unless something happens, I'm staying the course.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Groutface said:


> We just got a flyer delivered to our shop from Durox Canada.........$780 ****ing dollars for the starter kit are you kidding me...........$120 for the Rls starter kit.........settle down Tuscan......


And is that with the manual gun as well?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn normally I get a few minutes before my posts are deleted...here I cleaned it up a bit:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, our "new" delete system is delayed. It should been gone within 1 minute. I feel like such a slacker.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Yeah, our "new" delete system is delayed. It should been gone within 1 minute. I feel like such a slacker.


The world is now a more humorous place for one more min per post.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Makes me feel so inadequate.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

r4r&r said:


> And is that with the manual gun as well?


Yep.....plus100 of each wedges and clips.....then to get more is $12 for a hundred clips and $20 ish for a hundred wedges


----------



## Sprung831 (Apr 4, 2012)

We offer a discount if you call in as well. 

Speaking of the Tornado Leveling System, we currently have it in stock, and I am offering a forum discount to anyone who calls in an order. If you can't call in, order on tiletools.com and enter "Contractor Talk" in the field for "Salesperson", and the discount will be applied manually on our end (as long as you don't use Paypal). In regards to Angus' comment about the investment of the re-usable parts, he is right. Most systems are not cheap in that respect. The rings for the Tornado are significantly less though, so it makes the initial purchase pretty easy to handle. Let me know if anyone has any questions I can help with.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

> Angus242


My friends from RTC let me try a pre-release version and I didn't like it at all. They have said that changes were made and I have no reason to doubt them, However, without trying it, I can't say for sure.

Yes there were changes made from the initial prototype. We have had nothing but positive feedback from the field. 

What Steve said.
Tech Dog where is the love????:sad:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

The MLT costs less to use as you only buy the bottom plates every time. I also had to remove a few to add more thinset behind some of these marble tiles, something with the TLS i would have had to snap the strap, remove the foot that was still half under adjacent tile making a mess, smooth that mess over with trowel, clean edge of tile with sponge, insert new straps, etc etc etc

MLT let me pop the cap keeping the strap and plate in place. that saved me time and plates and aggravation.

If your shoping price, look to tiletools.com for 15% off today and tomorrow ot stonetooling.com for 5% off all weekend...


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

world llc said:


> The MLT costs less to use as you only buy the bottom plates every time. I also had to remove a few to add more thinset behind some of these marble tiles, something with the TLS i would have had to snap the strap, remove the foot that was still half under adjacent tile making a mess, smooth that mess over with trowel, clean edge of tile with sponge, insert new straps, etc etc etc
> 
> MLT let me pop the cap keeping the strap and plate in place. that saved me time and plates and aggravation.
> 
> If your shoping price, look to tiletools.com for 15% off today and tomorrow ot stonetooling.com for 5% off all weekend...



for 250 base plates you pay $48 and thats after you buy all the straps

for 250 clips of RLS you pay $29

the ramondi system is still cheaper


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

The price is the only good thing about RLS
I absolutely gated working with that system

MLT actually looks like a bigger investment upfront than TLS.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

the RLS isn't even a comparable system to the TLS or MLT.
more like a LASH competitor.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Ceramictec said:


> the RLS isn't even a comparable system to the TLS or MLT.
> more like a LASH competitor.


You are exactly right. Much like a Mercedes E class isn't comparable to a Bentley, but most folks, even the demanding and discerning are satisfied.

If I were doing a lot of 1/16 joint work I would seriously look at the MLT then again I charge a $4.00 Sf premium for that width.


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

Brain you are def right..MLT is on another level..but for me the RLS will get the job done,and thats all i need for now


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

yes, LASH at RLS can get the job done. just depends on what type of work you do and what you prefer for getting them done.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

charimon said:


> You are exactly right. Much like a Mercedes E class isn't comparable to a Bentley, but most folks, even the demanding and discerning are satisfied.
> 
> If I were doing a lot of 1/16 joint work I would seriously look at the MLT then again I charge a $4.00 Sf premium for that width.


damn, I'v been giving it away at 2! glad to see there is room for improvement :thumbsup:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I doubt that you are giving it away... I have seen your work and that attention to detail is never cheap. It is more likely you would be shocked to see how little $$ I set 3/16.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Used the RLS once. Didn't like it as much as TLS which I own. 

One thing, the guys that started the TLS now make the MLT. Mic is famous for giving out his cell phone number if you have any questions or concerns. His customer service beats even Laticrete. :thumbup:


----------

